# cursed toy horse?



## starsnosigns

i know this is ridiculous, but i had these toys called my little ponies a while ago when i was little, and i kept them because i thought they were so great haha. its my only connection to horses i've had aside from working on a farm! so anyway, apparently they are cursed. their positioning that the horses are in means that they are ill...and i was reading some super christian site and apparently it's connected with the curse of poverty onto a house. something my family went through suddenly out of no where. so i threw them out...and suddenly i hear that my mother is getting a job promotion to a manager at her new work place. isn't that amazing?


----------



## DancingArabian

It's just a coincidence.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs

:? Seriously?


----------



## starsnosigns

i hope so, i never believed in curses before this!


----------



## Saranda

...that's not how a curse works, darling. And you'll be better off with avoiding these "super christian sites", if they promote such nonsense.


----------



## DancingArabian

Curses aren't real, so yes it's just a coincidence.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NorthernMama

You are linking your mother's promotion to toys -- you are undervaluing your mother. Shame on you. Go give her a hug and tell her congratulations that her work ethic has paid off!


----------



## stevenson

laughing my fat butt off..... cursed toys.. bet ya believe in hexes and voodoo dolls.. 
too funny...


----------



## nikelodeon79

Hmm... I had about 50 My Little Ponies when I was a kid. About a year ago, my mom found them stored away and brought them to my house in case my son wanted to play with them. I must not be a "super christian" because they have had the opposite effect on me. I got a new job and made considerably more money this year. 

Such a shame you threw them out. You could've mailed them to me and increased my wealth. 

Do you think if I place them strategically around the house they'll be even more lucky? Group them by color, perhaps? Maybe I should set them up to do a little march around my desk at work!!!


----------



## Endiku

I guess you could call me 'super' christian and honestly have no clue what you're talking about. A cursed house linked to "Sugar Plumb" and "Pinkie Pie" horses? Nope. Stop reading bologna websites that are probably made for crazies or to get a good laugh, and if you want My Little Ponies...have My Little Ponies. I promise Satan won't come out and grab your foot 

Nikelodeon, maybe if you offer them sacrifices of baked apples and steamed carrots...*wiggles eyebrows*


----------



## nikelodeon79

OOOH good idea! Do you think they would be offended if they were normal sized apples and carrots? Or should I go on a hunt for teeny tiny carrots and apples? I would not want to offend them and have them start being the cursed kind of My Little Ponies rather than the blessing kind.


----------



## Endiku

Teeny tiny for sure. I've actually seen baby-baby carrots. Look for those.


----------



## DancingArabian

The Cutting Edge Radio Program - Transcript of TV/TOYS CONDITIONING OUR CHILDREN.

They talk about other toys, but here's the bit about My Little Pony:

* *MY LITTLE PONY* 
Everyone loves horses, but these are not your everyday horses. These horses can levitate, or fly through the air. Most people do not realize when they see someone or something flying through the air that this phenomenon is pure Satanism. Further, many of these horses are Unicorns. In fact, this TV cartoon so popularized Unicorns that we see them today in jewelry, clothing, paintings, and figurines. Many Christian families even own Unicorn representations in their homes. Do you realize the Unicorn has been occultic for thousands of years, and is represented in current New Age literature as being representative of the violent way in which the New World Order will be finally brought into existence? Occultic folklore has traditionally pictured the Unicorn as the destroyer of the old system, a necessary prerequisite for the New System to be established. 
Did you know God utilized a Unicorn-type animal in His prophecy in Daniel 8:4-5, in depicting the final days' Anti-Christ? Do not be deceived: the Unicorn is not the sweet, gentle, and loving animal which is portrayed. Your children are being manipulated into believing a lie, and setting them up to accept the Anti-Christ when he arises.


----------



## nikelodeon79

My parents clearly did not buy me the right kind of my little ponies. None of mine ever levitated. I want a refund!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs

So, so wait!? You mean that Legend was all fantasy?! :shock:

I thought _that _was real, Satan trying to kill the unicorns to destroy the light and joy in the world. Now you're telling me that unicorns are agents of the devil.......I just don't know _what _to believe anymore!


----------



## DancingArabian

The man doesn't realize that unicorns are mentioned in the bible, and in a positive light. It's funny how some people will call themselves Christian and have absolutely no knowledge of what's actually in the bible. It makes the nice Christians look bad.

(I am not a nice Christian.)
(I am not a bad Christian either. I'm actually not any kind of Christian.)


----------



## DancingArabian

smrobs said:


> So, so wait!? You mean that Legend was all fantasy?! :shock:
> 
> I thought _that _was real, Satan trying to kill the unicorns to destroy the light and joy in the world. Now you're telling me that unicorns are agents of the devil.......I just don't know _what _to believe anymore!


No...Legend was a reenactment of actual events. Don't let the internets fool you with it's trickery.

The man's just jealous that he doesn't have any of the original My Little Pony's or their pink Dream Castle and only has the weird looking modern ones.


----------



## Saranda

Huh. I guess I'll have to get a My Little Pony figurine and put it on my dark altar to praise chaos and destruction. Whatever works...


----------



## Roux

my little ponies are the horses of the Apocalypse - DUH!


----------



## HollyBubbles

DancingArabian said:


> Most people do not realize when they see someone or something flying through the air that this phenomenon is pure Satanism.


Awww shoot, guess we better add airplanes, blimps, hot air balloons, jets, and helicopters to the Satanism list :lol:
And birds, don't forget birds.


----------



## speedy da fish

Wait... So it something flying through the air is the work of Satan then horses ARE agents of Satan! Some of them can throw a rider pretty far! We are all DOOMED!!!


----------



## Saranda

My gelding at his Satanic practice. He's still got levels to achieve, but he's getting there.


----------



## COWCHICK77

This horse was quite good at "levitating"... I do believe he was the work of Satan


----------



## Saranda

Yep, clearly dark forces at work in this horse!


----------



## morganarab94

I can't stop laughing at this....is this real life?:rofl:

I'm mennonite...so you can call me the strictest of conservative christians. I have never in my life heard of "cursed my litte ponies"..... I guess as a Christian I shouldn't have let my parents buy them for me when I was little and I guess I shouldn't ever ride a bucking horse or airplane ever again since it's the works of satan...:lol:


----------



## NorthernMama

I think we have done a good job of shaming / scaring off the OP...


----------



## frlsgirl

The only cursed little pony that I have encountered was a mean spirited Shetland that let me spend more time on the ground than on her back 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## morganarab94

frlsgirl said:


> The only cursed little pony that I have encountered was a mean spirited Shetland that let me spend more time on the ground than on her back
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I can totally relate to this.:lol:


----------



## Zexious

Cowchick--Hilarious. xD 
Every now and then, Gator has a day that I'm convinced he could very well be a demon spawn


----------



## NorthernMama

Zexious, I don't think so. The OP has a few other posts; she sounds young but I think valid. Of course, she could be doing this as a joke... on us...


----------



## TrailTraveler

This is for the OP -- so the rest of you: Just scroll on past. All y'all have had a fine time of it, ridiculing a young girl. If there's any shame to be had, it should be on you for bullying her about her beliefs -- about which, you clearly have no understanding.

OP, I just wanted to let you know that you aren't necessarily wrong. You just mentioned this in the wrong place -- one in which there aren't a lot of biblical Christians. In fact, many in here are either non-believers, pagans or atheists, and we know that there can be no fellowship between light and darkness. (2 Cor. 6:14) It would be better to discuss spiritual things with your youth group or parents, those who acknowledge the existence of a spiritual plane.

For example, lots of people call the ouija board a "game," but it's not. It's intended to facilitate contact with the demonic, and this type of activity is forbidden by the Bible. Non-Christians laugh about this, denying the existence of demons. But Christians know that they are real. (Jesus spoke about them and cast them out. Anyone who says that demons don't exist, well, they're calling Jesus a liar.)

My point is that, when you speak of spiritual things among non-believers, you are bound to get a lot of razzing. Although it may not feel like it, it is a blessing: ""Blessed are you when people insult you, persecute you and falsely say all kinds of evil against you because of me. Rejoice and be glad, because great is your reward in heaven, for in the same way they persecuted the prophets who were before you." (Mt. 5:11, 12)

(By the way, my mother bought a cane at an antiques store one time, and it was haunted. Some really weird and creepy stuff happened around her house until I made her return it to the store -- and then the activity quit. I know that something came into the house with that cane.) 

I hadn't heard about the purported My Little Pony curse, but I can tell you that there are lots of means by which Satanic symbolism pervades our society today. Twisting the minds of the young through media is an effective tool for the demonic.

Stand firm and be saved (Mk. 13:13), OP. Keep your head up and your eyes open.


----------



## NorthernMama

But the OP isn't Christian anyway - she's Jewish. Where is the Jewish debating mindset?


----------



## DancingArabian

TrailTraveler: if you read my post earlier in the thread you can see the very weak and misinformed connection between MLP and Satan. The man claims unicorns are the work of the devil when in fact they are creatures positively mentioned in the bible.

There's nothing wrong with believing in curses or whatever if that's how you roll. However one shouldn't take a stance that something is the work of Satan with a completely falsified and misinformed opinion of what the bible says. I hope the OP takes the time to educate herself properly on the bible if she means to follow it and not follow what some nutter on the Internet says.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zexious

MLP connected with Satan? Are you kidding me? It's one of the most progressive children's shows I know. It promotes love and tolerance for people of all walks of life. Not to mention the awesome animation.

I totally believe in ghosts and whatnot. I think it's possible for something to be haunted. A single MLP figurine haunted? Sure. I could possibly even buy that. But MLP connected to satan? I don't think so...


----------



## DancingArabian

Zexious said:


> MLP connected with Satan? Are you kidding me? It's one of the most progressive children's shows I know. It promotes love and tolerance for people of all walks of life. Not to mention the awesome animation.
> 
> I totally believe in ghosts and whatnot. I think it's possible for something to be haunted. A single MLP figurine haunted? Sure. I could possibly even buy that. But MLP connected to satan? I don't think so...


Go read my post earlier in the thread. It's one of MANY "connections" you can google.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SouthernTrails

.

Mod Note:

There are many beliefs in the world about things from A to Z, but to ridicule someone for their beliefs and calling them a possible Troll, educate or state your beliefs in a friendly way as doing anything else is not in keeping with the HF Rules.

.


----------



## frlsgirl

So I did some research on the suggested connection between satan and the ponies and it all seems to be blown way out of proportion. 

The MLPs are geared toward little kids. Children have an imagination which is nurtured by such toys. 

MLPs aren't any more satanic then Miss Piggy (you know the vain pig that can talk and bosses Kermit around)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Endiku

As far as I know, the only "unicorn" mentioned in the bible is mentioned in the book of Job. It is described not as a curse, but simply as a symbol of strength while God is talking to Job. In this same book behemoths (a large reptile of some sort) and horses are also mentioned without any allusion to curses. It isn't described as a pastel prancy pony either. We are the ones that made that up, I believe. Actually this 'unicorn' (and it doesn't call it this either, by the way) could easily have not been an equine at all. It could have been a rhino, an auroch (extinct in the 1600s), 
or another large extinct animal. Assuming this single-horned four legged animal mentioned is the sparkly pastel horse we know of today is a bit presumptuous IMO.

In Revelation, the last book of the bible, there is another mention of a horned animal, but it is in a vision of heaven, NOT a true-to-life walking-on-the-earth animal. It is a symbol, and still not a curse brought onto any horned animal after the fact. Otherwise all horned animals these days would be cursed. 

That being said, I really and truly don't think that whoever made up all of that junk about unicorns being a sign of satanism has any idea what he or she is talking about. A LOT of people, (yes, many of them christians) take the bible WAY out of context because they read bits and pieces of it out of context and assume it works with whatever wacky idea they come up with. Thats why it is super important to do your own detective work with these things....with ANYTHING really, and test people's words against the actual source. 

Saying MLP collections teach children to accept the antichrist is really twisting the original words around. I bet this guy has something against shows like Dragon Tales too.


----------



## nikelodeon79

TrailTraveler said:


> This is for the OP -- so the rest of you: Just scroll on past. All y'all have had a fine time of it, ridiculing a young girl. If there's any shame to be had, it should be on you for bullying her about her beliefs -- about which, you clearly have no understanding.
> 
> OP, I just wanted to let you know that you aren't necessarily wrong. You just mentioned this in the wrong place -- one in which there aren't a lot of biblical Christians. In fact, many in here are either non-believers, pagans or atheists, and we know that there can be no fellowship between light and darkness. (2 Cor. 6:14) It would be better to discuss spiritual things with your youth group or parents, those who acknowledge the existence of a spiritual plane.
> 
> For example, lots of people call the ouija board a "game," but it's not. It's intended to facilitate contact with the demonic, and this type of activity is forbidden by the Bible. Non-Christians laugh about this, denying the existence of demons. But Christians know that they are real. (Jesus spoke about them and cast them out. Anyone who says that demons don't exist, well, they're calling Jesus a liar.)
> 
> My point is that, when you speak of spiritual things among non-believers, you are bound to get a lot of razzing. Although it may not feel like it, it is a blessing: ""Blessed are you when people insult you, persecute you and falsely say all kinds of evil against you because of me. Rejoice and be glad, because great is your reward in heaven, for in the same way they persecuted the prophets who were before you." (Mt. 5:11, 12)
> 
> (By the way, my mother bought a cane at an antiques store one time, and it was haunted. Some really weird and creepy stuff happened around her house until I made her return it to the store -- and then the activity quit. I know that something came into the house with that cane.)
> 
> I hadn't heard about the purported My Little Pony curse, but I can tell you that there are lots of means by which Satanic symbolism pervades our society today. Twisting the minds of the young through media is an effective tool for the demonic.
> 
> Stand firm and be saved (Mk. 13:13), OP. Keep your head up and your eyes open.


Show me where in the Bible it says MLP's are satanic. I've read the Bible several times... apparently I've missed it.


----------



## peneloppe

This is obviously a clash of spiritual belief, and we can't prove scientifically, the existence of a cursed object. However, it helps clear away the bad luck of OP's family, then why not? I personally do not believe in a cursed object, especially for commercial products but what's important is that her family is better off after dumping MLP away. 

This is as silly as us keeping a four leaf clover when we stumble upon it; crossing our fingers during the announcement of test score or praying to God during difficult periods. However, if it makes your life better, just do it. If you feel your practice/belief may help others, it may help let them know even if they may not necessary agree. 

So, take things in a pinch of salt. OP may genuinely be concerned for us.


----------



## starsnosigns

See I told you guys MLP is cursed. No one ever believes me. I still loved those mlps as a child though  but whatever. Anyway I didn't say I believed in it, I was just playing with the idea.


----------



## Zexious

xD Oh man... I forgot about this thread.

I guess everyone has their own beliefs. It just seems weird to me that the "Satanists" or demons or ghosts... Would choose MLP xD


----------



## 2BigReds

Zexious, the only thing scary about MLP is some of the neckbearded Bronies that have come to light around it. :lol:


----------



## AnrewPL

This is amazing, I don't know which is more disturbing, that people can believe that toys are satanic, or this "brony" phenomenon, I neve knew that either existed. Fascinating stuff. 

From a purely academic point of view the whole toys are satanic thing is really not that surprising. My girlfriend is doing her PhD research on Pentecostal Christians in an indigenous Taiwanese community, she spent 14 months living with them and went to church with them up to two or three times a day with them over that time, as well as other activates not in the church, and I read and edit all of her work so I'm reasonably well acquainted with the phenomenon and have a pretty good understanding of Christianity in general, and different denominations of it, though I am an atheist myself. Something that continually bewilders me about the Pentecostals my girlfriend researched is that they think there are devils and demons literally EVERYWHERE waiting to jump out and get them, even Karaoke is apparently of the devil, I think I remember that they think Hello Kitty is also evil. Why not MLP?


----------



## 2BigReds

Anrew, mildly unsurprising to me as well, having grown up in the "Bible Belt" of California haha.

And for the record, not all Bronies are bad, same with most any group. I will say that there are a significant number of them who are creepy as all get out... If you want to google something REALLY disturbing, search "cloppers." Not for the faint of heart....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AnrewPL

2BigReds said:


> Anrew, mildly unsurprising to me as well, having grown up in the "Bible Belt" of California haha.
> 
> And for the record, not all Bronies are bad, same with most any group. I will say that there are a significant number of them who are creepy as all get out... If you want to google something REALLY disturbing, search "cloppers." Not for the faint of heart....
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Challenge accepted.


----------



## AnrewPL

AnrewPL said:


> Challenge accepted.


"Cloppers" Wow, now that's getting freaky.


----------



## waresbear

This is what happens when people look in books on how to live their lives and listen to every goofball's interpretation of these books. Waste of time.


----------



## squirrelfood

AnrewPL said:


> This is amazing, I don't know which is more disturbing, that people can believe that toys are satanic, or this "brony" phenomenon, I neve knew that either existed. Fascinating stuff.
> 
> From a purely academic point of view the whole toys are satanic thing is really not that surprising. My girlfriend is doing her PhD research on Pentecostal Christians in an indigenous Taiwanese community, she spent 14 months living with them and went to church with them up to two or three times a day with them over that time, as well as other activates not in the church, and I read and edit all of her work so I'm reasonably well acquainted with the phenomenon and have a pretty good understanding of Christianity in general, and different denominations of it, though I am an atheist myself. Something that continually bewilders me about the Pentecostals my girlfriend researched is that they think there are devils and demons literally EVERYWHERE waiting to jump out and get them, even Karaoke is apparently of the devil, I think I remember that they think Hello Kitty is also evil. Why not MLP?


Sounds very much like most of my Pentecostal neighbors here in Arkansas; the SERIOUS bible belt. I have been shunned for wearing jeans. So I now wear shorts and tank tops. There may have been a stroke or 3 in the neighborhood. :twisted:


----------



## countrylove

Oh My.... I don't even know where to start. I googled both terms and um okaay.... This thread made me laugh quite a bit
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

